# NEW Honda HSS928ATD Do I. Need to Upgrade my stock jets



## TonyInHarrisburg Pa (Feb 3, 2021)

Hello from Harrisburg Pennsylvania 🇺🇸 *331 feet (101 meters) above sea level, I bought a new Honda HSS928ATD this model was made in 2018 I bought this past March2021 never used yet looking 👀 forward to using this coming season living in Harrisburg Pennsylvania do I need to upgrade the jet or is the stock jet ok to use ? _























*


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Depends on what's in there. With a machine of that vintage it might have been changed out...
Stock is now #90 (was #85 before for the HSS and HS928K1 and was #92 for the HS828/928K0) and some people go as fat as a #98 near sea level.


----------



## TonyInHarrisburg Pa (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Honda n CNY (Nov 9, 2018)

Probably and don't forget to change out the chute collar.


----------



## TonyInHarrisburg Pa (Feb 3, 2021)

Good afternoon thanks 🙏🏾 so much for that information, My local Honda Dealership just ☎ called me and said my snowblower don’t require any upgrades, for my Location,here in Harrisburg Pennsylvania 🇺🇸 they did say whenever I start using my HSS928ATD Snowblower and I have problems then they can bring the issue up to Honda about changing out the jet and chute 😎


----------



## Honda n CNY (Nov 9, 2018)

Hopefully you won't have problems but most likely you will. You get a similar type of snow as me. Right from the good ole great lakes. Nice machine btw, just not that great for the type of snow we get around here. Not without some modifications anyway.


----------



## TonyInHarrisburg Pa (Feb 3, 2021)

Honda n CNY said:


> Hopefully you won't have problems but most likely you will. You get a similar type of snow as me. Right from the good ole great lakes. Nice machine btw, just not that great for the type of snow we get around here. Not without some modifications anyway.


 Whenever we get a nice ❄ snowfall ❄ and my new Honda snowblower starts to clog up 😱 I will have to bring out my King 👑 of Snow Ariens 32” Professional RapidTrak Snowblower lol 😂 it’s my back up snowblower 🥳


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

TonyInHarrisburg Pa said:


> Whenever we get a nice ❄ snowfall ❄ and my new Honda snowblower starts to clog up 😱 I will have to bring out my King 👑 of Snow Ariens 32” Professional RapidTrak Snowblower lol 😂 it’s my back up snowblower 🥳
> View attachment 182245
> 
> View attachment 182244
> ...


I remember watching your YouTube video when you took delivery of the RapidTrak 👍


----------



## TonyInHarrisburg Pa (Feb 3, 2021)

JJG723 said:


> I remember watching your YouTube video when you took delivery of the RapidTrak 👍


Good evening thanks 🙏🏾 so much for watching 📺 my YouTube videos 😎 Here’s 1 video I made using my King 👑 of snow ❄ ☃❄Snowblower


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

TonyInHarrisburg Pa said:


> Good evening thanks 🙏🏾 so much for watching 📺 my YouTube videos 😎 Here’s 1 video I made using my King 👑 of snow ❄ ☃❄Snowblower


Cool vid. Too bad mother nature didn't dump a foot! 🌨😁


----------



## CVNY (Nov 26, 2018)

I used a 0.036" (0.914mm) and it works much better than the stock jet.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Yes you do want to upgrade if you want good performance. The stock #85 jet that came in my 2016 HSS928 provided less snow blowing power that my previous HS828 had. The #85 jet is OK in light fluffy snow but lacks the power to blow wet snow found at the end of your laneway. Upgrade to a #92 jet and you will have a better machine.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Toon said:


> Yes you do want to upgrade if you want good performance.


But note Post #2... And Rev /A machines have larger jets already; the HSS1332 went from the previous stock #102 to the new stock #110, for example.


----------



## Mick_Mach (Oct 11, 2021)

If you have a #85 jet in there, I'd get rid of it and install a #92. Only way to know for sure is to open it up. It's a 5 minute job, nothing to it!


----------



## TonyInHarrisburg Pa (Feb 3, 2021)

Mick_Mach said:


> If you have a #85 jet in there, I'd get rid of it and install a #92. Only way to know for sure is to open it up. It's a 5 minute job, nothing to it!


Thanks 🙏🏾 so much for your valuable information you have provided to me 🙋🏾‍♂️. My Local dealership here in Harrisburg Pennsylvania 🇺🇸 told me I don’t need to change my factory jet 😱 They did say Whenever we get our 1st snowfall let the dealership know and than they could change out for me without voiding my warranty ,They said here in our area most Honda snowblower Owners didn’t upgrade and the machines works fine ,I’m hoping that’s true so for now I’m play the waiting game lol ☃❄☃


----------



## Mick_Mach (Oct 11, 2021)

TonyInHarrisburg Pa said:


> Thanks 🙏🏾 so much for your valuable information you have provided to me 🙋🏾‍♂️. My Local dealership here in Harrisburg Pennsylvania 🇺🇸 told me I don’t need to change my factory jet 😱


Of course you don't NEED to. The snowblower will work as is, just not to its full potential. It's about what you want. If you have an 85 in there, a 92 would be a huge upgrade. The question is for you to answer, not the dealer. Do you want the upgrade?

The only reason why the great majority of that dealers customer base still have their lean jets in there is simply because they don't know any better. The fact that honda snowblowers now come from the factory with a bigger jet tells you all you need to know imo.


----------



## Ned (Nov 17, 2021)

How do you know if there is an 85 in there without taking it apart. Serial number lookup?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Ned said:


> How do you know if there is an 85 in there without taking it apart.


Exactly!


----------



## Ned (Nov 17, 2021)

tabora said:


> Exactly!



So if I'm at 1,300 feet above sea level, whats the appropriate jetting? 

What goes into the high altitude modification, are there other adjustments as well?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Ned said:


> So if I'm at 1,300 feet above sea level, whats the appropriate jetting?


For what machine? What serial prefix & 7 digit number?
If it's a new HSS928ATD/A rev (serial number 2000001+), the jetting should already be OK up to 3,000 feet or so.


----------



## Ned (Nov 17, 2021)

tabora said:


> For what machine? What serial prefix & 7 digit number?
> If it's a new HSS928ATD/A rev (serial number 2000001+), the jetting should already be OK up to 3,000 feet or so.


HSS928AATD
SADA-2000001+

Thank you!


----------



## ZTMAN (Jan 11, 2018)

I live in the same area as the OP and have a HSS928A. I upgraded my jet. OP says the unit is from 2018, chances are he could use the recommended upgrade.
I can't say I observed a huge difference after installing the larger jet, but then again, we don't get the big snows very often. Most snows are handled by my single stage. I break out the Honda at 6"+.

I did buy an easy tach, and the rpms are right on


----------

